# The Vera Bradley Mini-Hipster bag fits my K2 perfectly!



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

For those who have a small Vera Bradley addiction (like me), I thought I'd share that the mini-hipster fits a K2 perfectly! And there's even room for a light or charger in the zip pocket as well. It's a tight fit with the zipper, but it certainly works. And the Veras are quilted so there's more padding for your Kindle.










And in case you need enabling, the new spring patterns are out now!

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Collection/Signature/Mini-Hipster/154799/refinementValueIds/2/defaultColor/Loves%20Me%20&#8230;/pc/640/p/154799/sc/683/c/0.uts


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Does it fit with a cover?
Mary


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I dont' think it would. It's a tight fit without a cover. I think the extra 1/2" of height wouldn't fit.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried to fit my Noreve-covered Kindle into a mini-hipster and it didn't work.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice color pattern


----------

